# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Is there actually any Deca in this sh*t????

## Phenom

Bro's- Someone please help me!!!!

I finally picked up this Deca off a mate yesterday- i was expecting some Norma but this was all he had. On checking Mediana Deca on here i found that apparently this is a ghost company.

Can someone please tell me if there is actually any Deca in this? I am so fvcked off- i've only been waiting a month for this and then i read its crap! Please bro's, has anybody used this gear and had any results- good or bad? Is it a UGL?

I am so pissed off that i'm tempted to just shoot it anyway just to see if anything happens!!  :Evil2:  

Thanks brothers

----------


## juicy_brucy

don't waste your time...

----------


## Phenom

Seriously bro? is it really sh#t? no chance of there being any Deca in there??

----------


## hulk100

do a search and see if this company exists and im not 100%sure but i think i´ve seen it before im gonna ask some "experts" and get back to you

----------


## Phenom

thanks a lot hulk- i appreciate it

----------


## IBdmfkr

Why would you order this stuff if you know nothing about the company? I'd give it back and get what you know will work. Stupid on your part.

----------


## Phenom

it aint that easy pal. I asked my man to get me some Deca - he usually gets good Norma stuff, but after driving 75 miles to meet him this is all he had. Its not that easy to get gear around hear man, and it doesn't help when your contact comes from a part of the country where you can barely understand their accent! It was a desperation move. I dont need a lecture bro, i just wanna know if this sh*t is UGL or just total junk!

----------


## judge_dread

UGL that pretending to be a legit Greek Company? The funny thing is that such a company does not exist here!

----------


## tbjake34

seen it before but never used it

----------


## IBdmfkr

> it aint that easy pal. I asked my man to get me some Deca- he usually gets good Norma stuff, but after driving 75 miles to meet him this is all he had. Its not that easy to get gear around hear man, and it doesn't help when your contact comes from a part of the country where you can barely understand their accent! It was a desperation move. I dont need a lecture bro, i just wanna know if this sh*t is UGL or just total junk!


No lecture, but I would've ripped him a new ass when I showed up and he had some bunk ass shit like that infront of me, after saying he had Norma. I'd rather not take gear, than take something I'm not sure if it is real or not. That's only an hour and a half drive, I would've turned around. Btw, I wouldn't take it, I'd sell it to a friend.  :Wink:

----------


## Demon Deacon

so you drove 75 miles to get 1 amp of 2mls of deca ? How long did you think that was gonna last? Its not even enough for a week.

----------


## toolman

> I am so pissed off that i'm tempted to just shoot it anyway just to see if anything happens!!


Now there's a bright idea  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Phenom

> so you drove 75 miles to get 1 amp of 2mls of deca? How long did you think that was gonna last? Its not even enough for a week.


No bro, i got 30ml of deca and a load of legit Karachi Sus. I have been on the sus for a few weeks and its working well i just benn struggling to get deca.

----------


## Phenom

> No lecture, but I would've ripped him a new ass when I showed up and he had some bunk ass shit like that infront of me, after saying he had Norma. I'd rather not take gear, than take something I'm not sure if it is real or not. That's only an hour and a half drive, I would've turned around. Btw, I wouldn't take it, I'd sell it to a friend.


He never said he haD Norma bro, i just assumed it, and if it is shite stuff i would rather give it some hammer time than offload it onto a mate y'know?

I read conflicting views on another forum, some saying that they used it and it worked, others saying they had nothing from it- thats why i had considered shooting it anyway to see for myself? It may well be a dumb move but i haven't heard anyone say that its fvcked em up y'know?

----------


## IBdmfkr

IMO you wouldn't be able to tell any different with or without deca unless you go with a higher dose. So you'll probably never know if it's real or not. Secondly, you've already been on sust for a couple weeks or so, meaning you didn't plan out this cycle worth sht. I'd just run the sust all the way through and save the deca for later.

I was also kidding bout selling it to a friend, sarcastic.  :Smilie:

----------


## Phenom

Yeah no worries- i did plan the cycle, only it was let down by the fact that my man was so fvcking late getting the Deca ! its all a learning curve aint it? i'll just know next time not to start a course until i have every bit of gear in my possesion rather than relying on some mug to get it on time!

What does IMO mean bro- i dont know some of these abbreviations?

----------


## IBdmfkr

IMO=In My opinion. Goodluck with the cycle. Keep us posted.

----------


## Seajackal

Bro take the words from my buddy Judge_Dread, he knows what he's
talking about, I wouldn't shot it and try to get the money back or I would
make IBdmfkr's words sounds better, sell it to a rival, no fvcking friends
around bro!  :Wink:

----------


## Rizmon

even if it was real itz only 100mg ur gonna need alot of that

----------


## IBdmfkr

> Bro take the words from my buddy Judge_Dread, he knows what he's
> talking about, I wouldn't shot it and try to get the money back or I would
> make IBdmfkr's words sounds better, sell it to a rival, no fvcking friends
> around bro!


haha, was joking. I wouldn't sell that to an enemy. Might accidently be real  :Smilie:

----------


## heavensdoor

i just started getting stuff from mex and i had never seen any of it before ,I ask evryone and just got flamed we are supposed to help each other well,I used my dBol and WOW WOW WOW I thought I has tumors or something I was scared but they were where gains should be ,so I pumped now im hot and lean,I did learn not to blend test 200 and EQ that was my only screw up
so good luck and remember we take the chance we win or go DOWN IN FLAMEZZZZZ

----------


## Dr.primo

what happend when you blended test with the eq? :0piss:

----------


## spywizard

I don't think he'll be around to answer your question bro.. sorry..

----------

